# My three Toggs



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

pretty...My husband answered a survey joking around that he had toggs..and i said u don't even know what a togg is lol...


Very pretty


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Look at that! YOU DID IT!! :clap: 

What pretty ladies they are!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty girls!!!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Very pretty! I like how they all are different shades of color


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice...... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

sweet baby girls 
will you milk ? :laugh:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty!!...love the different shades of brown going on there!


----------



## FrankSandy (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice Toggs, Look real healthy, What are their Names? Are they real friendly? As mentioned in another post ,I have 2 Toggs Does they are wonderful pets with benefits, I am milking one. Always happy to see me. And they are not real noisy.


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

sblueram6 said:


> sweet baby girls
> will you milk ? :laugh:


I am planning to milk at least one doe by hand at first. The milk is the goal but I am keeping my options open so far as how many to milk. thank you for asking

Billy Mac


----------



## BillyMac (Nov 3, 2011)

FrankSandy said:


> Very nice Toggs, Look real healthy, What are their Names? Are they real friendly? As mentioned in another post ,I have 2 Toggs Does they are wonderful pets with benefits, I am milking one. Always happy to see me. And they are not real noisy.


The names are from left to right Laura, Purnie, and Toadie. I bottle raised them and they are ultra tame and friendly. They are not afraid of people or dogs and the door is always open to their wooded pasture. They are my first goats so I don't have anything to compare to as far as noise. They make some noises but I can't hear them bleating until I get pretty close.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh they are beautiful! I love Toggenburgs' look.


----------

